# How many Billionaires are in your city?



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

It seems that Millionaires are the thing of the past. So how many Billionaires are there? Does your city attract the super rich? Also which city has the most Billionaires? I heard that is either Moscow or New York City.


----------



## HWDP (Feb 20, 2007)

New York has the most with 45

Moscow isnt even 2nd place with 20, but they're top 5  

i'm surprised that LA has more billionaires than Moscow too

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_billionaires


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

As far as I know Copenhagen has 2 dollar billionairs


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

wow I knew we'd be up somewhere at top of the list... but 2nd place.. that's a surprise...


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

San Diego has about 5 billionaires..


----------



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

Mumbai has about 12 or a few more and Pune has 5 billionaire's


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Been done to death in another thread this one...

The 2006 list is, obviously, old. 

The LA metro area now has about 40, and Hong Kong now has 28.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

0.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

I did a quick search and according to this article Moscow has the most Billionaires than any other city in the world...


*Scintillating birthday bash in a city of 60 billionaires*


September 24, 2007

One cynical editorial called it "nothing more than an opportunity for 500,000 drunks to run wild in downtown Moscow," but the city's freshly re-appointed Mayor, Yury Luzkhov, felt otherwise. He ordered the city's 860th birthday earlier this month to be celebrated with no-expenses-spared pomp and ceremony. The 5,000 events staged around the capital included an antique car rally, dozens of musical concerts, a speech devoted to Moscow by President Vladimir Putin, a spectacular fireworks display, and a bizarre 200-metre race by some of the city's most beautiful waitresses — some wearing high heels — carrying trays of drinks.

The event that attracted the most attention was, apparently, not sanctioned by the authorities. Alain Robert, who calls himself "Spiderman", scaled a 250-metre high skyscraper wearing the eponymous superhero costume, only to be arrested by Moscow police when he reached the top.

The most sour note was sounded by left-wing novelist Eduard Limonov, who claimed in a newspaper column that the city fathers were lying about Moscow's actual age. Mayor Luzhkov dates the city's founding to 1147, when the first reference to a village on the banks of the muddy Moskva River is found in historical records. But Limonov says the city was actually established with the building of a kremlin, or fortress, on the site of today's Red Square, in 1382. "So, Moscow is faking her years, pretending to be older because she suffers from an inferiority complex," he wrote.


*Most expensive city*


It may be younger than it says, but there seems little doubt about the accuracy of Moscow's claim to be the world's most expensive city. *A recent survey found Moscow to be almost 25 per cent more costly than New York, due in large part to ballooning real estate prices.* Downtown flats and office space now sells for up to $33,000 (Rs 13.2 lakh) for a single square metre. A decent sized one-bedroom apartment would have to be around 100 sqmt, so you do the math.

The housing bubble may be popping in America and Europe, but the real estate splurge in Moscow shows no sign of abating. *Prices in the city's toniest areas are doubling each year, and there are still plenty of buyers. The main reason for this, experts say, is Russia's oil boom*, which generates a seemingly endless flood of cash, most of which ends up in Moscow. Petroleum may be produced in Siberia, but every Russian oil tycoon insists on having a Moscow address.

*According to Forbes magazine, 60 billionaires now call Moscow home, more than any other city in the world.* It's harder to guage the number of mere millionaires, but there must be multitudes of them. Last year's "Millionaire Fair" in Moscow drew almost 40,000 guests. Among the exclusive sales made at the fair were three Bugatti cars costing $1.5-million each and 15 jewel-encrusted GoldVish cell phones priced at almost $500,000 each.

Moscow may be the only city in the world that can boast one-stop shopping for luxury goods. Tretyakovsky Proyezd, an upscale shopping mall next to the Kremlin, has about 20 shops representing all the leading brands, including Bentley, Ferrari, Armani, Tiffany, Bulgari, Prada and Gucci. The same company is building a huge new centre, called Barvikha Luxury Village, which will feature a health spa and gourmet restaurants for the ultra-rich, in the dacha country just outside Moscow.


*Election fever*


You know that election season has begun when political billboards begin to outnumber commercial ones. The campaign for Russia's upcoming December 2 parliamentary polls has just got underway, and the political messages are already proliferating. Most belong to the pro-Kremlin United Russia party, which sticks to patriotic themes like: Our Plan is Russia's Victory!

A new left-wing party, headed by a close personal friend of President Putin, Just Russia, is also making inroads with Soviet-style messages meant to appeal to workers, the poor and pensioners. Their billboards often feature a typical working person expressing hope that Just Russia will do well in the elections. But of the once-mighty Communist Party, which surveys suggest will take about 10 per cent of the vote, there is not a trace. The Communists have yet to place a single advertisement anywhere in Moscow.


© Copyright 2007 Hindustan Times


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

But wait a minute, according to Forbes, NYC has 64 Billionaires! So we got four more than Moscow this year.


*Forbes: New York City has more billionaires*


2007-09-22

NEW YORK, Sept. 21 (Xinhua) -- The number of billionaires in New York City has grown by more than 40 percent in the last year, according to the Forbes 400 report released on Friday.

*The total net worth of the 64 billionaires, compared to 45 last year, has risen 370 percent to 224 billion U.S. dollars*, the city's 24-hour news channel NY1 News quoted the report as saying.

*In contrast, the net worth of the nearly 2 million city residents living below the federal poverty line remained at 3.45 billion dollars, about the same as the previous year.*

That means the 64 richest New Yorkers have 64 times the money of the city's poorest 1.7 million residents.

Forbes 400 lists the city's wealthiest resident as David Koch, the executive vice president of Koch Industries -- a conglomerate with major oil and gas holdings.

Also towards the top of the list are Carl Icahn -- a major shareholder in Time Warner, and Mayor Michael Bloomberg. 


Copyright ©2003 Xinhua News Agency.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Plus I also have read before that there are more Billionaires that have an apartment in NYC, but as a secondary residence. Their primary residence is somewhere else. So they are not counted. Oh and we probably are the only city to have a billionaire as a mayor.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Edmonton has 1 billionaire.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Sydney has 3. Probably because they all move to the USA.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

In my mind, we're ALL billionaires! (except for you :/)


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

As of September 2007, Seattle has 7 (10 from 2006 data) according to Forbes

Bill Gates (Microsoft) $59 B
Paul Allen (Microsoft) $16.8 B
Steven Ballmer (Microsoft) $15.2 B
Jeffrey Bezos (Amazon.com) $9.8 B
Craig McCaw (McCaw Cellular) $2.8 B
James Jannard (Oakley) $2 B
Timothy Blixseth (Timberland) $1.3 B
John Edson $1.1 B *2006
Howard Schultz (Starbucks) $1.1 B *2006
Charles Simonyi (Microsoft) $1.0 B *2006


----------



## type001 (Sep 21, 2005)

My city has about N, so that makes my city way better than most of your's. Also, my city has a smaller population than most cities so that means that there is a higher proportion of better people in my city than most of your's too.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

.........


----------



## Dyn.tek (Nov 6, 2006)

i dont care about billionaires, as long as its not me!:lol:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Forbes Rules of the Chase - http://members.forbes.com/forbes/2002/0930/400266.html


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*LONDON'S WEALTHIEST*

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/specials/rich_list/rich_list_search/

NB - £1 = $2 (US)

1 (1) Lakshmi Mittal and family £19,250m Steel 

3 (3) The Duke of Westminster £7,000m Property 

4 (7) Sri and Gopi Hinduja £6,200m Industry and finance 

5 (99) David Khalili £5,800m Art and property 

12= (11) Charlene and Michel de Carvalho £3,050m Inheritance, brewing and banking 

14 (18=) Simon Halabi £3,000m Property, health clubs 

16 (16) Joe Lewis £2,800m Foreign exchange, investments 

17 (15) Earl Cadogan and family £2,610m Property 

18 (21) Nadhmi Auchi £2,575m Finance, property and hotels 

19 (34) Vladimir Kim £2,261m Mining 

21 (14) Mahdi al-Tajir and family £2,200m Investments and water 

23 (32) Thor Bjorgolfsson £2,040m Pharmaceuticals, banking and telecommunications 

24 (18=) Poju Zabludowicz £2,000m Property and hotels 

25= (54) Mike Ashley £1,900m Sports goods 

25= (22=) Richard Desmond £1,900m Publishing, property 

29 (117) Ian and Richard Livingstone £1,880m Property 

30 (24) Sir David and Sir Frederick Barclay £1,800m Media, retailing and property 

31= (33) Baroness Howard de Walden and family £1,600m Property 

31= (31) Bruno Schroder and family £1,600m Finance 

36= (126) Eddie and Sol Zakay £1,500m Property 

36= (36=) Laurence Graff £1,500m Diamonds 

36= (145) Lord Paul and family £1,500m Industry and hotels 

36= (43=) Mark Pears and family £1,500m Property 

41 (49=) Bernard Lewis and family £1,480m Fashion and property 

42 (28) Anil Agarwal £1,420m Mining 

43 (40=) Viscount Portman and family £1,315m Property 

44 (53) Chris Lazari £1,311m Property 

45 (52) Benzion Freshwater and family £1,301m Property 

46= (111) Lord and Nat Rothschild £1,300m Finance 

49 (80) Sir Stelios Haji-Ioannou and family £1,290m Aviation and shipping 

50 (New) Eugene Shvidler £1,286m Oil, gas and investments 

51= (39) The Aga Khan £1,250m Head of Ismaili people 

55 (49=) Sir Donald Gordon and family £1,130m Property 

56 (43=) Philippe Foriel-Destezet £1,115m Recruitment services 

57= (45=) Michael Lemos £1,100m Inheritance 

60= (327=) Mark Coombs £1,050m Finance 

60= (68=) Yong Keu Cha £1,050m Mining 

64 (57) George Weston and family £1,005m Fashion and food 

65= (New) Harold Goddijn and Corinne Goddijn-Vigreux £1,000m Computers 

65= (61) Peter Cruddas and family £1,000m Finance 

65= (New) Wafic Said £1,000m Finance 

70 (59) Eduard Shifrin £978m Investments 

72= (51) Viscount Rothermere and family £920m Newspapers 

78= (68=) Robert Miller £850m Duty-free shops 

78= (136=) Vincent and Robert Tchenguiz £850m Property 

82= (75=) John Christodoulou £835m Property 

84= (New) Antonio Luiz Seabra £830m Retailing 

84= (71) Sir Alan Sugar £830m Electronics, property 

89= (New) Robert Kauffman £800m Finance 

95= (168) Leo Noe and family £750m Property 

95= (90) Sir David Murray £750m Property and football 

104 (81=) Andreas Panayiotou and family £715m Property 

105 (182) Jon Hunt £706m Estate agency 

109= (90=) Lily Safra £650m Inheritance 

109= (90=) Paul Raymond £650m Property and publishing 

109= (100) Peter Green and family £650m Energy and inheritance 

113 (108) Jacques Gaston Murray and family £642m Plant hire, fire protection and property 

116 (96=) Peter Buckley and the Cayzer family £630m Finance 

118= (102) Jack Dellal £620m Property 

118= (101) Lev Chernoi £620m Metals and trading 

125 (109=) Peter Simon and family £608m Fashion 

129= (156=) Patrick McKenna £575m Media and finance 

133= (119=) David, Ralph and Jacqueline Gold £550m Media, lingerie and property 

136= (119=) Jack Petchey £545m Investments 

138 (164=) Sir Anwar Pervez and family £543m Cash and carry 

139 (New) Stefan Olsson £534m Shipping 

141= (330=) Stephen Butt £530m Finance 

143= (86) Mark Getty and family £520m Media, inheritance and oil 

145 (114) Louis Bacon £518m Finance 

146 (72=) Naresh Goyal and family £512m Airlines

151= (373) Ardeshir Naghshineh and family £500m Property 

151= (68=) Boris Berezovsky £500m Finance 

151= (New) Shwan Al-Mulla £500m Industry 

151= (156=) Vivian Imerman £500m Whisky and food 

163= (208=) Stephen Rubin and family £490m Sports goods 

163= (136=) The Duke of Bedford £490m Land and art 

165= (New) Bruce Gordon and family £480m Media 

165= (156=) John Duffield and family £480m Finance 

165= (138=) Lloyd Dorfman £480m Foreign exchange 

172 (279) Robert Rayne and family £476m Property 

174= (148) Dieter Bock £460m Property 

174= (227=) Laurence Kirschel £460m Property 

177= (129=) Richard Caring £450m Fashion, restaurants and golf 

177= (156=) Sir Cameron Mackintosh £450m Entertainment 

192= (223=) Maurice and Gaby Salem £410m Finance 

195= (212=) Alan Howard £400m Finance 

195= (164=) Charlotte Townshend £400m Property 

195= (156=) Marlon Abela £400m Restaurants and inheritance 

195= (266=) Sir John and Peter Beckwith £400m Property 

205 (New) Cristina Stenbeck £387m Inheritance and media


----------

